# Medina Class Lifeboat



## SJHE

Just wondering if anybody happens to have any information or photographs regarding the RNLI's prototype Medina Class Lifeboats?

It would seem that information regarding the project and the three different prototype boats is scarce and I'd be interested to learn a little more!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob S

Some info here

http://www.lifeboatsonline.com/RNLIMedina.html


----------



## cueball44

One of 10 Medina Class for the Iranian Coast Guard >


----------



## TC2

cueball44 said:


> One of 10 Medina Class for the Iranian Coast Guard >


That is a Waveney Class lifeboat, not a Medina


----------



## TC2

SJHE said:


> Just wondering if anybody happens to have any information or photographs regarding the RNLI's prototype Medina Class Lifeboats?
> 
> It would seem that information regarding the project and the three different prototype boats is scarce and I'd be interested to learn a little more!
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I have some pictures of a prototype Medina taken way back when when she was on trials.


----------



## TC2

TC2 said:


> I have some pictures of a prototype Medina taken way back when when she was on trials.


Earl Mountbatten of Burma at Southwold


----------

